# tool bags



## pilot light

new tool bag


----------



## MarkToo

A tiny white dog and you'll be all set.

Just kidding. 








Nice hand bag Ma'am.


----------



## rocksteady

I have 2 of these and I like them o.k.



















Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing

rocksteady said:


> I have 2 of these and I like them o.k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I used those bags for years...I went to the VetoPro XL...Best money I ever spent. Seems like I would go through 2 bags a year...Now, I think I'm stuck for a very long time...LOL!


----------



## pilot light

Titan Plumbing said:


> I used those bags for years...I went to the VetoPro XL...Best money I ever spent. Seems like I would go through 2 bags a year...Now, I think I'm stuck for a very long time...LOL!


 Ya I was looking at the veto xl. The klein was 100 bucks the xl was 220 sweet though!


----------



## deerslayer

I want one of those veto's, I kinda think the owner might shiot himself and fire me if I buy 1 though! I sure as heck ain't paying that for a toolbag!


----------



## user2090

pilot light said:


> new tool bag



What brand is that? I'm in need of a new one.


----------



## rjbphd

Indie said:


> What brand is that? I'm in need of a new one.


Its a Kleins tool bag...


----------



## affordabledrain

rocksteady said:


> I have 2 of these and I like them o.k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I have one of those. It is made by craftsman. I like it


----------



## 504Plumber

This is the bag I carry, 70 bucks from home ghetto and it's lasted me for a little over a year with little to no wear on it. It weighs a hell of a lot full but it's a great bag for cheap.


----------



## affordabledrain

504. That looks like a great bag for hvac installs


----------



## Mississippiplum

504Plumber said:


> This is the bag I carry, 70 bucks from home ghetto and it's lasted me for a little over a year with little to no wear on it. It weighs a hell of a lot full but it's a great bag for cheap.


I have the same exact bag and love it.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber

Mississippiplum said:


> I have the same exact bag and love it.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Love it myself, it weighs just as much as it costs at times though.


----------



## U666A

504Plumber said:


> Love it myself, it weighs just as much as it costs at times though.


That line would be much more effective coming from one of our brothers "across the pond"...

:laughing:

Sheesh, I should really get some sleep, gotta stop pulling all-nighters!

I have the Plano Electrician bag pictured above, very handy for things like screwdriver and pliers and small pipe and/or basin wrenches.

Also carry a longer soft sided tool bag that was given to me by the advertising firm that was responsible for my mug being plastered all over billboard and bus shelters as well as full page newspaper ads when I was a second or third year apprentice. 

Still get called "Billboard Benny" to this day...


----------



## pilot light

504Plumber said:


> Love it myself, it weighs just as much as it costs at times though.


Just got my new bag loaded up, tried to not over pack it, not bad 40 or 50 lbs guessing!


----------



## PinkPlumber

rocksteady said:


> I have 2 of these and I like them o.k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I have had those same bags and I loved them, but the bottoms of the pockets kept getting holes....I started leaving trails of little parts....washers, screws, etc.


----------



## PinkPlumber

504Plumber said:


> This is the bag I carry, 70 bucks from home ghetto and it's lasted me for a little over a year with little to no wear on it. It weighs a hell of a lot full but it's a great bag for cheap.



There is no way in heck my bag would ever stay organized like that....:blink:


----------



## Airgap




----------



## U666A

Airgap said:


> ...


I'm a little teapot, short and stout...


:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

I use these. Get 'em for 6 or 7 bucks a piece at the Army/Navy Surplus store.

I keep a stack of 'em near the rear door of the van and throw in whatever I think I'm going to need that day.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Titan Plumbing said:


> I used those bags for years...I went to the VetoPro XL...Best money I ever spent. Seems like I would go through 2 bags a year...Now, I think I'm stuck for a very long time...LOL!


You just cost me 200 bucks, Titan :furious:

Now that I've seen those veto's, I've GOT to upgrade, heh :yes:


----------



## PinkPlumber

Widdershins said:


> I use these. Get 'em for 6 or 7 bucks a piece at the Army/Navy Surplus store.
> 
> I keep a stack of 'em near the rear door of the van and throw in whatever I think I'm going to need that day.



i got one of those too.....for subscribing to Martha Stewart's magazine.....fess up Weenie...:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins

PinkPlumber said:


> i got one of those too.....for subscribing to Martha Stewart's magazine.....fess up Weenie...:whistling2:


Are you insinuating I associate with ex-cons?


----------



## PinkPlumber

Widdershins said:


> Are you insinuating I associate with ex-cons?



Only the one's that are into arts and crafts...:whistling2:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

PinkPlumber said:


> Only the one's that are into arts and crafts...:whistling2:


and have God given boobs.


----------



## PinkPlumber

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> and have God given boobs.



I never noticed, but does Martha even HAVE boobs?:blink:


----------



## johnlewismcleod

She got squinting, shifty eyes...no doubt acquired from years of counting her piles of money.


----------



## Qball415

Heres mine. Hard to replace a well used bag, it goes everywhere from sewers to under foundations all day long. I've tried many different style of tool caddys, but for the type of residential plumbing I do now its the bag. People may laugh at my old tools and its ok I have laughed all the way to the bank for many years these old tools have me a healthy living.
For new construction in commercial and industrial I use a bucket boss and bibs.


----------



## Widdershins

Qball415 said:


> Heres mine. Hard to replace a well used bag, it goes everywhere from sewers to under foundations all day long. I've tried many different style of tool caddys, but for the type of residential plumbing I do now its the bag. People may laugh at my old tools and its ok I have laughed all the way to the bank for many years these old tools have me a healthy living.
> For new construction in commercial and industrial I use a bucket boss and bibs.


I like that Vaughn hammer. I got a couple dozen of them sitting in a bin down in the shop.


----------



## Qball415

21 oz Estwing.


----------



## deerslayer

Qball415 said:


> 21 oz Estwing.


Almost indestructible! Destroy anything in their path including your wrist


----------



## rocksteady

deerslayer said:


> Almost indestructible! Destroy anything in their path including your wrist


Probably not my first choice if I had to swing it all day framing a house but for what I do, I love my Estwings. I probably have 3 or 4 of them. I'd say about 15% of what it does is pounding nails. It's a great "all purpose smashing tool".






Paul


----------



## user4

Qball415 said:


> Heres mine. Hard to replace a well used bag, it goes everywhere from sewers to under foundations all day long. I've tried many different style of tool caddys, but for the type of residential plumbing I do now its the bag. People may laugh at my old tools and its ok I have laughed all the way to the bank for many years these old tools have me a healthy living.
> For new construction in commercial and industrial I use a bucket boss and bibs.


 I thought I was the only one here that likes Reed tubing cutters.


----------



## U666A

Killertoiletspider said:


> I thought I was the only one here that likes Reed tubing cutters.


Love my Reed abs cutters and my soft sided tool bag!
:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz

Qball415 said:


> Heres mine. Hard to replace a well used bag, it goes everywhere from sewers to under foundations all day long. I've tried many different style of tool caddys, but for the type of residential plumbing I do now its the bag. People may laugh at my old tools and its ok I have laughed all the way to the bank for many years these old tools have me a healthy living.
> For new construction in commercial and industrial I use a bucket boss and bibs.


If somebody laughs at that tool bag, they deserve to be hit up side the head with it. Looks like a working man's rig to me.


----------



## drtyhands

All the years in the sticks the bucket with an apron around it worked great.Going into peoples house with it was unacceptable.
In '07 I thought the veto bag was the sh!t.Excellent presaentation,ran one for two years.Homeowners loved it and I rarely went back out to the truck for hand tools.I was still going out to the truck for materials and corded tools.
Then I realized 90% of tools I was carrying were being used 5% of the time.I was wasting energy humping the 60=70LB. bag.

Now I got a stocked bucket and my leather occidentals for in the framing and a discrete little "Fast Bag" that looks identicle to Q-Balls for running service.


----------



## Cal

Veto XL here too !! I LOVE that bag !!!worth every penny !!


----------



## JK949

This is mine:http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

I can't afford a Vet bag but this has been super tough. This little plastic organizers are great for screws and driver bits. Also h.d. is carrying little Plano boxes now too.

The all-black Husky bags are deffinately pro-grade. Red/black is d.i.y. level.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

Another one for the veto xl. Perfect bag for service. Commercial construction i use buckets and a bucket boss.


----------



## fhrace

Veto hands down


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

I've done the bucket deal, I've used metal boxes, opened face nylon carriers and plastic tackle boxes and they all had a pretty sort life span. Shelled out the green for a veto and have been using it for the last five years, the zipper finaly busted but it still useable, but I am thinking about replacing it, with another veto.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

Pegasusplumbing said:


> I've done the bucket deal, I've used metal boxes, opened face nylon carriers and plastic tackle boxes and they all had a pretty sort life span. Shelled out the green for a veto and have been using it for the last five years, the zipper finaly busted but it still useable, but I am thinking about replacing it, with another veto.


Goddam thats good bag mileage! :thumbsup:


----------



## HSI

I use the Veto LC for about two years now and it has held up just fine. The only complaint is it a hair to small. Next bag will be the XL for sure. May even go with the open style instead of the zip bag.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

i am think one of each, the smaller zip up one for when walk up to the door, customers like to see you with tools when they show you the issue.

and an open face one for everything else.


----------



## pilot light

The new Klein is pretty good the Veto still looks better built! No issues so far.:thumbsup:


----------

